# Help Microsoft Wireless Display Adaptor goes black when connected



## puma99dk| (Mar 9, 2015)

I today finally got my Microsoft Wireless Display Adapter, i got it paired download the app on the appstore in Windows 8.1 set it up with pin and all that, but everytime i connect my JVC LT-40E71 LED-TV goes to black screen doesn't matter if i do 720p or 1080p it's just black.

I updated my driver for my Intel Wireless-AC 7260 card today.

Anyone got a hint of what could be wrong here, i spend the last 1 hour or more trying to google anything and what comes up is just problems with android and windows some had got it to work and now it don't so some help would be nice here.


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 9, 2015)

Try setting your TV to 60Hz, instead of 50 or 100.

Try resetting the adapter, let it troubleshoot and re-pair.

Try a different USB power source to make sure it getting enough juice.

These are just guesses, as I have not tried that device.

Also, make sure all devices are HDCP ready/compliant.


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 10, 2015)

95Viper said:


> Try setting your TV to 60Hz, instead of 50 or 100.
> 
> Try resetting the adapter, let it troubleshoot and re-pair.
> 
> ...



i can't change hz from hdmi it's locked at 60hz for everything i put in.

reset has done that a couple of times.


different usb power source a little hard when my tv only has one, but oki i will see what i can find, and i will try it in my dad's Philips LED tv later today to see if that does the same thing.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 10, 2015)

From what I can find your TV is not wi-fi compatible and the USB port is only for media playback.


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 10, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> From what I can find your TV is not wi-fi compatible and the USB port is only for media playback.



u don't need to have Wifi build in to the tv, that's what u got the MWDA for or am i wrong? it's using Miracast that build-in to Windows 8/8.1/10.

it's not a problem getting the MWDA to turn on, i can even control it with the "MWDA App" in the windows app store.

This is what my TV shows when MWDA is booted up and ready:



and when i have paired the MWDA with my desktop and opens the app for it i see this yeh sry the app changes language in to Danish 




So i don't think it's a problem with my tv don't have wifi since the device has build-in miracast and i use wifi for connecting with miracast, even tried weith my Nexus 7 (2013) tablet and it doesn't shows any screen either


----------



## flmatter (Mar 10, 2015)

I am going to assume that you went to intel for your driver but did you also download any of software for it to transmit? https://downloadcenter.intel.com/search?keyword=Intel®+Wireless+Display+(Intel®+WiDi)   Just judging from the 2 screenshots you get the black screen next. You also may have to set up your displays/monitors under that settings or whatever the windows key + F# to switch displays is. Downloading a driver is fine but you may have to download the rest of the software suite to make it work/display. You should see something on the laptop display as well.

Also did you upgrade your wireless card? did you connect both main and aux antennae's? You may need a second antennae to connect to the mwda.   If you only had one antennae you may need to buy a second one, assuming you upgraded your laptop like I did my ROG G75VW.  Kick ass little wireless card at that too.


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 10, 2015)

Flmatter i don't use onboard gpu on my main rig, and GTX 970/980 supports miracast, started in this document for driver 344.75 and i am using 347.52.

Document: 344.75-win8-win7-winvista-desktop-release-notes.pdf



I also tried with my laptop where i ran Intel's WiDi Update Tool that updated wifi and gfx on my laptop but still the same issue.

I used a little over an hour yesterday evening trying to get this work even googling around and read some has doing a fresh install of Windows and still had some trouble getting this to work and even Surface Pro's got troubles too, so i guess this just ain't one of the better products that I was hoping it to be


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 10, 2015)

I can only suggest this Microsoft help site:
http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/en-us/help/support/how-to/adapters/setup


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 10, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> I can only suggest this Microsoft help site:
> http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/en-us/help/support/how-to/adapters/setup



Thx, found that site yesterday and bookmarked it, but it could be that the usb port in my LED TV don't deliver enough juice for the adapter to display when it's needs to stream the desktop, so i am playing when i get home later to use my old charger from my LG Optimus G (E975) to deliver external usb power to see if that works better also resetting my device again for like the 10th time


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 10, 2015)

I've had a couple of led TV's that had a USB port, not all can display all media, some are only for pictures and slide shows, it has something to do with the TV's firmware.


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 10, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> I've had a couple of led TV's that had a USB port, not all can display all media, some are only for pictures and slide shows, it has something to do with the TV's firmware.



no update for this JVC tv checked google last evening, but it could also just be the amp's that the usb port puts out that's enough for booting MWDA but not stream anything.


----------



## flmatter (Mar 10, 2015)

So your Miracast/MWDA app in 8.1 see's the MDA? or not? Does it have its own dialog box after doubling the icon/app? Do you have both antennae's hooked up in positions A and B? I don't think more juice will solve your problem. I feel it is a transmission issue. If the MDA does not see or receive a signal screen goes black. You showed us what it looks like on your TV, are there any prompts or boxes asking to set up a second display or wifi direct on your computer? you may have to turn your adapter into a bridge under advanced settings?   I can poke around in the morning on my laptop that has the same wifi as you do in your main machine.


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 10, 2015)

flmatter said:


> So your Miracast/MWDA app in 8.1 see's the MDA? or not? Does it have its own dialog box after doubling the icon/app? Do you have both antennae's hooked up in positions A and B? I don't think more juice will solve your problem. I feel it is a transmission issue. If the MDA does not see or receive a signal screen goes black. You showed us what it looks like on your TV, are there any prompts or boxes asking to set up a second display or wifi direct on your computer? you may have to turn your adapter into a bridge under advanced settings?   I can poke around in the morning on my laptop that has the same wifi as you do in your main machine.



the MWDA App sees the MWDA Device u can see that on the photo i uploaded in Thread #5, and i can rename it, put pin password and login password on it.

my tv even shows the MWDA is connecting with my pc and then the screen goes black, and don't display output, not even for duplicate screen.


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 10, 2015)

oki, now i reset my MWDA and used my old LG USB charger for my phone that rated to give out 1.2A so that should be enough, but my tv screen still goes black and a support engineer from microsoft says it could be out-dated display drivers which is weird when i get the latest u can download from Nvidia and even from Intel for my laptop and it does the same thing, i am suspecting that it much be this MWDA device that's broken or something


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 10, 2015)

Oki, looks like it's my JVC LED-TV at home, but it's not the first time i have had some issues with it, displaying properly no matter what HDMI port i use, so i guess it's back to the seller with it, and good i got extended insurance on it....

I tested it on my dad's 3year old or more Philips TV and it just works there, so clearly JVC 100hz crap tv


----------

